# Flat bar holster?



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

How about something like a magnetic tape holder?
Have a big rare earth mag stuck in your pouch some where, then practicaly any metal tool could be "holstered". I'd think a flat bar would work well for this magnetic trick.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Aaron Berk said:


> How about something like a magnetic tape holder?
> Have a big rare earth mag stuck in your pouch some where, then practicaly any metal tool could be "holstered". I'd think a flat bar would work well for this magnetic trick.


I thought of that, but enough pressure bending over or brushing up against something and it will knock it right off.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the back support belt with my pouches and it fits perfect in my pouch belt loop. For demo it works great, but doing a cabinet install it can ruin your day.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Slide mine through the belt area on pouch


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Why were you taking pictures of my crotch?


Not gonna touch this one. :no:.....:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Not gonna touch this one. :no:.....:laughing:


His crotch or comment? :blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> This would work.:w00t:



Not sure what that belt is for.....:thumbup::no:

Seems like something you'd see in say a bedroom????:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

drill a hole in flat bar? drill a hole in bolt, mount bolt on belt (somehow) + cotter pin? you would need two hands to get it, but up a ladder/on a roof might be beneficial.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have the diamond back flat bar sleeve- it works great, easy to get in and out, totally out of the way, also holds saw guide or any other long, slim tool. You can put it on any belt/ bag/ pouch.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> His crotch or comment? :blink:





TNTSERVICES said:


> Even though I can come off as an ass to you guys here


:whistling......:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I also have the diamondback flatbar sleeve but only my catspaw and folding saw live in there full time only ever need to stick a bar in there if working up on ladders demoing old equipment breaking off old concrete anchors. 

The cordura on painted steel is a pretty slippery combination so Ive put hockey/sports tape on my bars to get a little more friction.

Also handy for other tools. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/diamondback-flatbar-sleeve-fits-folding-pull-saw-107554/


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

chewy said:


> The cordura on painted steel is a pretty slippery combination so Ive put hockey/sports tape on my bars to get a little more friction.


That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the Diamondback setup. :laughing:

I dunno. Cordura's some pretty tough material, but I've always favored leather for bagstuff. I'm hard on them.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Munanbak said:


> drill a hole in flat bar? drill a hole in bolt, mount bolt on belt (somehow) + cotter pin? you would need two hands to get it, but up a ladder/on a roof might be beneficial.


 I think maybe that's what he meant by "fadiddling "


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian Peters said:


> I think maybe that's what he meant by "fadiddling "


That's beyond fadiddling. :laughing:


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's beyond fadiddling. :laughing:


yep.  The pouch posted by chewy looks great! Stuffing it in your belt sucks. Especially when you go to grab it and all you hear is it sliding down the shingles :laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FastCap-Hammer-Holster-/260672891556


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

GRB said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FastCap-Hammer-Holster-/260672891556


That just ain't natural. How would I sit down on the job? :laughing:

Besides, it isn't leather.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a leather belt with leather bags. I take my bar and slide it through the loop on the top of my left bag where the belt goes through if that makes any sense:laughing:


It works good for just climbing a ladder and doing something quick, but if you are doing any climbing around it may fall out:laughing: 

I'm watching this post, cause I'm looking for the same thing tin. 


Dave


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

I keep mine between the belt and puch area like most others here, works for climbing ladders


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If you do it enough the belt loop gets stretched out and the flat bar falls out everytime you bend forward.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I did some googling before starting this thread, and was frankly surprised at the lack of products available. I did find this design, and think it has promise. I'd make the clip taller though, so there's no way the "L" of the bar could slip through.

Who wants to start producing them?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I mostly use Estwing's Pro-Claw Roofer's Bar. 
There is a belt clip that they make that could 
probably work for any Cat's Paw/Flat Bar Combo.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I just use a small flat bar/cats paw that fits in my pouch for every day use. It does just about everything that a traditional bar does but it fits in your pouch!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe it's just the luck of the draw, but I seldom find the catspaw combo type of bar nearly as useful as having a full catspaw and a full flat bar. Whichever tool is appropriate, more often than not I wind up using both ends of it before I'm done.

The combo would just leave me frustrated.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! 3 pages on a flat bar tool belt issue. I think that we may be on to something. One of needs to design a pouch that will fix this problem. Probably make a good amount $$$ with the right design.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have an idea of where he can put it:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> i have an idea of where he can put it:blink:


What's your address again? :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing::clap:


----------

